# Haldex filter and oil change????



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

Sup guys. 

Could anyone tell me how much I can expect to pay at a shop for a Haldex service?
TIA


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Too Much!*

Probably way too much at the Stealership!

I bought the wrench for $30.00 and the fluid for maybe $11.00 I can't remember

I'm guessing at least $120.00 they rape ya!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Haldex oil is usually expensive...50-100 at dealer. Call around. I paid 100, buddy paid 70 at different dealers here in dallas.


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just quoted $360 from my local VW dealership. I bought the full kit with wrench from ECS for $120 shipped. Saving $240 for something that is the equivalent of an oil change is something I'm willing to try.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy butt rape.:what:


----------



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

Ill check out the kit from ECS....sounds good for $120

thanks all :wave:


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

My local VW/Audi dealership quoted me $385 even though I told them the dealership I bought the TT from quoted me $195. Unless I get the ECS kit, I have to drive 100km's out of my way because my local dealership won't match anothers price. Freakin rediculous IMO.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah the ECS kit sounds like the way to go.


----------



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

Alan_G_1.8T said:


> My local VW/Audi dealership quoted me $385 even though I told them the dealership I bought the TT from quoted me $195. Unless I get the ECS kit, I have to drive 100km's out of my way because my local dealership won't match anothers price. Freakin rediculous IMO.


Yea thats BS...there should be a standard rate......I would call Audi of America.
Where they getting the extra $$ from?


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

Why it would not be a typical charge at every dealership I have know idea either. The local dealership actually told me that they do Mk1 TT's Haldex oil and filter changes so rarely that their tech's take a very long time to get it accomplished, so that's why it's more. Can you believe it! Not only do they really scare me now, I would then pay them more to have some newbie tech get experience!


----------



## gshadow325 (Dec 17, 2009)

guys, i dont know what filter you need or even oil. i was just searching the vortex for "haldex" and stumbled on this thread. my volvo xc90 T6 awd actually uses the same haldex as a mk5 r32. i bought volvo haldex fluid that comes in a long tube like silicone calking gun style for $11-15 and the filter is $17 list 14 cost. i dont know about the cross compatability of it but it maybe worth a try.

here are the volvo part numbers for the filter and the oil
30787687 $17.49 list 15.51 cost
1161641 $20.49list 17.62 cost

prices are from trademotion.com volvo place. i actually called my local dealer and they had it in stock and was cheaper.

Just noticed you guys have a gen1 haldex, my car looks like the gen2 stuff. well i hope this info helps.


----------



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

Alan_G_1.8T said:


> Why it would not be a typical charge at every dealership I have know idea either. The local dealership actually told me that they do Mk1 TT's Haldex oil and filter changes so rarely that their tech's take a very long time to get it accomplished, so that's why it's more. Can you believe it! Not only do they really scare me now, I would then pay them more to have some newbie tech get experience!



Really thats like them telling you.....

YOu would be better off doing it yourself..cause more than likely out techs are just gonna wing it due to lack of experience ...on your dimesss :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I would never go there again. I would rather screw it up myself nd learn from experience then let some noob do it.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

As stated plenty of times, our kit is $119.95 with free shipping - which includes the wrench, fluid, filter, drain plug, and a new washer. Buying this kit once allows you to service your Haldex once, and then in the future you can buy our fluid/filter/washer/plug kit for $70. Consider the wrench in the initial kit an investment!

Click here:


----------



## Chuck850 (Jun 7, 2009)

How long does it take you to change this? I had a shop charge me 3 hours labor (at $85/hr) which I'm guessing it excessive.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

This by far is the most meaningful post here.


Ill ask the parts counter guy to see the part to compare sizing and thread, but the fluid alone would be a monster ****ing savings.
:beer:

*Edit - The filter doesnt look like it will work, but the fluid might. I sent an email to the haldex company to ask about the viscosity or grade differences between the two, and intended use for fluids.


----------

